# wall tile/Hardee board help



## irlizard (Jul 2, 2006)

I am tiling my bathroom, a new addition, (39 sf of floor-skirting around whirlpool tub- the wall around tub-a 4’ window sill) and I have a question about the backer board around the tub. Now it’s not a flooring question as it’s the wall I’m tiling and I would like guidance on attaching the Hardee backer to the 2x4 studs without mashing the edges. Also any other guidance or direction would be appreciated for this project.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

The biggest trick to nailing or screwing hardi or drywall is to keep the fastners away from the edge as much as you can and not let them sink in to far or this will just pinch out our mash the edges and create a weak joint that will let go eventualy.Take your time and you will find this will work fine. When you cut this stuff try to keep the factory edges butted up to each other and keep the cut edges in the corners if possible.Make sure your as close to dead on center of your studs. This will alow you to keep the fasteners away from the edges of the board.


----------



## irlizard (Jul 2, 2006)

OK that makes sense but what about when you are putting two boards next to each other? The edge of each is meeting on center of a 2x4 so you have approx. ¾ of an inch of Hardee edge to work with to hit the 2x4. The board seems really susceptible to crushing.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

You got it, keep the fasteners away from the edge at least a 1/4" and don't put them in to hard.


----------

